# De novo: Top 10 das aplicaçoes que mais usamos em Gentoo

## MetalGod

Mais um topico velho mas que e' sempre engraçado explorar em na Lingua Portuguesa.

Meu top 10

1-Xorg

2-Gnome

3-Mozilla Firefox

4- Gnome terminal

5- Vim

6- Evolution

7- Gaim

8- Xchat

9- xmms

10 - Totem

----------

## Ekvr

1-Xorg

2-E16

3-Firefox

4- xterm

5- Vim

6- Interface web do Gmail 

7- Gaim (para IM, não tenho dúvidas)

8- Gaim novamente

9- xmms

10 - Mplayer

p.s.: primeiro post no fórum, é claro haveria de ser no de Língua Portuguesa

p.p.s.: terceiro dia de Gentoo, tendo muito trabalho mas resolvendo os problemas pesquisando pelo fórum

 :Very Happy: Last edited by Ekvr on Wed Sep 28, 2005 11:53 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Kobal

1- firefox  e thunderbird, execelentes

2 - mplayer , execelente, precida somente de uma gui estilo banshee , uso também o grip execelente. 

3 - xfce4 , medio, creio que ira melhorar muito.

4 - leafpad medio , mais ta ficando muito bom

5 - amule , execelente, falta poucas coisas

6 - liferea - ainda não achei opção melhor, uso até encontrar outro. 

7 - nano , execelente, so preciso saber se têm como ativar cores igual o vim

8 - xorg - não têm opção melhor vai ele, seria um sonho ter um quartz .

9 - abiword , execelente .

10 - espero pelo, beagle ( ainda tenho dúvidas se é bom ) , banshee http://banshee-project.org/index.php/Main_Page , f-spot , um programa de podcast , e um programa de ripar, creio que este irá servir http://tovid.sourceforge.net/ , espero também pelas tecnologias novas de desktop, cairo , xgl se algum dia sair ... e integração melhor do xfce4 com os programas, fiquei decepcionado com o thunar não gostei, mais ainda está em desenvolvimento, talvez o beagle  sirva melhor para isso.

----------

## dafaca

1- Xorg (e aguardando a versão 7 matadora)

2- Enlightenment 0.17 (mesmo em devel constante e eternamente)

3- Firefox

4- Xterm

5- Vim

6- Gkrellm2

7- xmms2

8- Xine/Emotion (que deixa o processador em no máximo 10%)

9- Gtkpod

10- irssi

ps: Ekvr seja bem vindo.

----------

## Matheus Villela

1 - Xorg

2 - E

3 - Opera

4 - Xterm + Bash

5 - Mutt + Fetchmail + Procmail

6 - Nano (atualmente eu codo nele tb)

7 - Gaim

8 - TeamSpeak

9 - Enemy Territory + ETpro

10 - wget

É +- isso  :Very Happy:  Na verdade é até meio injusto pois tem de 20 a 30 programas que uso com bastante frequência, ter que deixar rox/gmplayer/gimp/bittornado/etc fora da lista parte meu coração  :Very Happy: 

--

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> 7 - nano , execelente, so preciso saber se têm como ativar cores igual o vim

 

Opa, claro que tem sim  :Very Happy: 

Copia o /etc/nanorc pra ~/.nanorc e dá uma editada no arquivo  :Wink: 

----------

## MetalGod

vim continua a ser o editor mais poderoso imo... mas claro nao quero gerar nenhuma emacs vs vim

mas nano fica muito aquem   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## AngusYoung

1 - Xorg

2 - Gnome/Openbox (dependendo do micro)

3 - Mozilla Firefox

4 - Gnome terminal/Rxvt Unicode, aka urxvt (dependendo do micro)

5 - Mplayer

6 - Anjuta

7 - Gaim

8 - irssi

9 - Beep-media-player

10 - GVim/Vim

Como tenho um micro com bem mais poder de processamento que os outros, eventualmente a escolha recaí sobre um ou outro programa mais leve. Mas no geral o que uso é isso aí.

----------

## Kobal

Matheus Villela valeu pela dica. 

O que não gosto do vim é ficar apertando esc.   :Mad: 

O que vêm de novo no xorg 7.0 ? Vai ser possivel aproveitar a vga com ele agora, Estilo quartz.  ?

Uma coisa que não entendi, esse EXA, só funciona com a opção nv ? Se colocar nvidia no xorg.conf não usa o EXA ?

----------

## AlipioLuiz

1  - Xorg

2  - Kde

3  - Firefox

4  - Aterm

5  - Licq

6  - Nano

7  - Kaffeine

8  - Wget

9  - Xchat

10 - ET/Truecombat:Elite

----------

## AngusYoung

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Matheus Villela valeu pela dica. 
> 
> O que não gosto do vim é ficar apertando esc.  
> 
> O que vêm de novo no xorg 7.0 ? Vai ser possivel aproveitar a vga com ele agora, Estilo quartz.  ?
> ...

 

Olha, posso estar redondamente enganado, mas pelo o que eu ouvi falar a grande mudança do xorg 7.0 é que ele vai ser modular. Fora isso é para ter a mesma base de código que o xorg 6.9 ...

----------

## Kobal

Sei tambem que ele vai vir com as flags hardened ( e uma outra coisa de segurança, default em Linux ) e glx, tomara que esse glx faça valer minha vga.

----------

## Mythos

Desktop:

```
1- Xorg.

2- Gnome.

3- gdesklets.

4- gnome-terminal.

5- Firefox, Thunderbird.

6- xmms.

7- gmplayer.

8- k3b.

9- xchat, gnomeicu,skype,amsn.

10- ET.
```

Servidor:

```
1- bash.

2- iptables.

3- sshd.

4- hardened-sources, selinux.

5- apache, mysql,posgres, php.

6- postfix.

7- courier-imapd, courier-popd, horde.

8- squid, sarg.

9- clamav, amavis,spamassassin...

10- openvpn 

```

----------

## andrebvs

1-Xorg

2-Fluxbox

3-Firefox

4-Aterm

5-XMMS

7-MLDonkey

8-AMSN

9-MPlayer

10-OpenOffice

----------

## Ariem

Já que estamos nisto... aqui vai o top10 em termos de apps usadas regularmente (não contando com ferramentas de trabalho):

1 - enlightenment-17-cvs

2 - urxvt + xterm

3 - torsmo

4 - firefox

5 - amsn-cvs + xchat + skype

6 - evidence + entice

7 - vim + emacs + acrobat reader

8 - amarok

9 - azureus

10 - mplayer

como é obvio, não incluí serviços e apps que correm sempre, tais como xorg, entrance, iptables, gpg, postfix, ssh ... pois não me parece que é isso que se quer saber..

----------

## dafaca

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Matheus Villela valeu pela dica. 
> 
> O que não gosto do vim é ficar apertando esc.  
> 
> O que vêm de novo no xorg 7.0 ? Vai ser possivel aproveitar a vga com ele agora, Estilo quartz.  ?
> ...

 

Como já foi dito acima, a coisa mais importante do Xorg7 será a modularização. Apesar de ser uma mudança interna, e invisível para o usuário, é de enorme importância, pois a modularização está permitindo criar coisas bem interessantes.

O EXA é a nova arquitetura de renderização que substituirá o velho e cançado XAA. O EXA vai permitir uma aceleração via hardware superior para a extenção XRender pois ele possui um melhor gerenciamento da memoria do video e uma quantidade bem maior de APIs. O EXA funcionará bem melhor com as VGAs das quais o X possui drivers OpenGL.O driver nv (que é o driver não proprietário das placas nvidia) não funciona com o EXA, já o driver proprietário não sei informar, mas seguindo a lógica é provável que funcione pois o driver OpenGL, mesmo sendo proprietário, existe.

Tudo isto é muito bom sem dúvida, mas creio que o melhor está por vir. A cada dia o Xorg fica mais perto de uma implementação 100% OpenGL que dará uma aceleração total via hardware, tornando-o tão bom, se não melhor, que as implementações da MS e Apple no que diz respeito a este ponto. A Xgl é a principal responsável por isto, mas ela ainda está em desenvolvimento, e não será vista nas primeiras subversões do Xorg7. Infelizmente, apesar de ser um projeto bem interessante e portanto deveria chamar muita atenção dos desenvolvedores, só existe 2 pessoas trabalhando integralmente nela e por pouco não foi abandonada.  :Sad: 

Links para mais informações:

http://dri.freedesktop.org/~jonsmirl/graphics.html

http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software_2fXgl

http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Xegl

CORREÇÃO

Só algumas correções sobre o que disse acima:

* O EXA não tem suporte para os drivers proprietários. E aparentemente não veremos estes drivers sendo suportados pelo EXA.

* Ao contrário do que disse, o driver nv tem sim suporte ao EXA.

Desculpe a falta.   :Wink: 

----------

## ld50

1   - Xorg

2   - fluxbox

3   - aterm

4   - firefox

5   - sylpheed-claws

6   - gaim

7   - bmp

8   - konqueror

9   - xine

10 - kpdf

A que tem menos uso no meu gentoo é mesmo o gcc, acho que nem esta' instalado  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Vanquirius

1. O kernel

2. modprobe

3. bash

4. ls

5. cp

6. mv

7. rm

8. df

9. du

10. portage

 :Smile: 

----------

## Ariem

 *ld50 wrote:*   

> A que tem menos uso no meu gentoo é mesmo o gcc, acho que nem esta' instalado 

 

 :Exclamation:  i beg your pardon   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## MetalGod

 *Vanquirius wrote:*   

> 1. O kernel
> 
> 2. modprobe
> 
> 3. bash
> ...

 

E nao usas sed ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Demoniac_LL

 *Ariem wrote:*   

>  *ld50 wrote:*   A que tem menos uso no meu gentoo é mesmo o gcc, acho que nem esta' instalado  
> 
>  i beg your pardon   

 

Instalação em stage3 de binários, mto mto provávelmente.

----------

## Ariem

E qual o objectivo de usar uma distro source-based para só usar binários??

----------

## Demoniac_LL

Quem não tem paciencia para esperar ou como nos meus velhos tempos do PII estar 56h a compilar o KDE !

e se ele n tem  o gcc instalado e pq faz parte daquele queijo de utilizadores do linux que n sabe programar...por isso tá na dele  :Razz: 

----------

## Ariem

OK... no comments!

Quanto ao GCC... custa-me a acreditar que consigas instalar tudo por binários. AFAIK apenas o KDE, OO.org, eclipse e poucas mais estão disponíveis em versão binária no portage. E usar gentoo sem recorrer ao portage não faz sentido!

----------

## oompawampa

Está na ordem que eu instalei após ter o sistema base e configurado tudo é claro:

1 - xorg X11

2 - xfce4

3- xmms

4- Opera

5- mplayer

6- azureus

7- xchat

8- Amsn

9- gedit

 :Embarassed:   Acho que não deu nem 10 programas

O legal seria tbm postarmos as configurações dos micros né???

----------

## MetalGod

isso pode ficar para outra thread... Começa uma nova  :Wink: 

----------

## errado

01. X11

02. Gnome 2.12 / Enlightenment 0.17 (Depende do propósito)

03. mrxvt (Melhor terminal ever)

04. Firefox (só porque dá para retirar os menús  :Very Happy: )

05. Rhythmbox (Quando o Banshee entrar no portage eu largo!)

06. Vim

07. Azureus

08. mplayer

09. Irssi

10. Gaim

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MetalGod

 *errado wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 05. Rhythmbox (Quando o Banshee entrar no portage eu largo!)
> 
> 

 

tenho andado a trabalhar para colocar o Banshee no portage mas como se trata de uma aplicaçao em desenvolvimento usa libraries que ainda nem sequer tem releases oficiais (so cvs). Mas logo assim que estiver estavel certamente ira entrar no portage

da uma olhadela neste projecto ja existem ebuilds para o banshee.

http://gentopia.gentooexperimental.org

----------

## errado

 *MetalGod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tenho andado a trabalhar para colocar o Banshee no portage mas como se trata de uma aplicaçao em desenvolvimento usa libraries que ainda nem sequer tem releases oficiais (so cvs). Mas logo assim que estiver estavel certamente ira entrar no portage
> 
> da uma olhadela neste projecto ja existem ebuilds para o banshee.
> ...

 

Meio off:

O motivo de eu não usar o Banshee é justamente por ele precisar de libs ainda não estáveis. Nem o Beagle, que morro de vontade de ver funcionando, tenho coragem de instalar  :Razz: 

Como essa máquina é totalmente voltada pra Desktop, eu a quero a mais estável possível (tá, Gnome 2.12 não é estável segundo o Portage, mas não dá pra resistir hehehe)

Na vez que me passaram o link pra Gentopia, ele estava caído e acabei esquecendo de visitá-lo depois. Valeu =)

Totalmente off:

O Trac é lindo de se trabalhar, mas, será que só eu o acho muito confuso?

----------

## To

Eu acho que vou acabar por me xibar para que é que eu uso a maquina:-P

1 - Xorg

2 - vncserver

3 - amule

4 - pan

5 - gftp

6 - ncftp

7 - ssh

8 - gcc

9 - apache

10 - iptables

Tó

----------

## MetalGod

 *To wrote:*   

> Eu acho que vou acabar por me xibar para que é que eu uso a maquina:-P
> 
> 1 - Xorg
> 
> 2 - vncserver
> ...

 

engraçado para uma maquina que parece estar a ser um servidor ter o amule   :Laughing: 

----------

## To

Tou a ver que não viste o pan e o gftp na lista, a placa de rede que aguente  :Wink: 

Tó

----------

